

A pixel is not a pixel is not a pixel (2010) - caffeinewriter
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/04/a_pixel_is_not.html

======
androidreview
Another interesting read about pixel here:
[https://medium.com/@brucewangsg/the-story-of-pixel-
density-a...](https://medium.com/@brucewangsg/the-story-of-pixel-density-and-
touch-interface-afd97e8f78fc)

------
mikhailfranco
A pixel is not a little square...

[http://alvyray.com/Memos/CG/Microsoft/6_pixel.pdf](http://alvyray.com/Memos/CG/Microsoft/6_pixel.pdf)

